# Crock pot is the way to go



## rollwithit (Sep 11, 2008)

When extracting thc into oil or butter use a crock pot/slow cooker. 3 hours or more. I made brownies tuesday night that are insane. I ate 2, 5 hours ago and I've been pie eyed ever since. Theres a little over 1g in each brownie. So happy


----------



## mr thc (Sep 14, 2008)

Make sure the temp doesn't go over 29 degrees if you want to keep that bud at ultimate potency, as the thc begins to release at that temp


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 14, 2008)

29? THC starts vaping at 220 F--


----------



## Little Tommy (Sep 14, 2008)

I think that one temp is 29 Centigrade and the othr 220 Farenheit. I think that useable THC vapors start at more like 360F.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 15, 2008)

--that sounds about rite. I'm certainly no expert, just sharing what works!! I've wasted a ton of herb in the past, and ended up eating brownies that taste like shit and just get u a little high. I've made batches using the crock pot and the results were perfect each time. they knocked down some seasoned pros at a party on Sat. lol. Surface area and slow cooking seem to be the 2 key elements in cooking. Just my 2 cents tho! Love to read of others experience with cooking!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 20, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> --that sounds about rite. I'm certainly no expert, just sharing what works!! I've wasted a ton of herb in the past, and ended up eating brownies that taste like shit and just get u a little high. I've made batches using the crock pot and the results were perfect each time. they knocked down some seasoned pros at a party on Sat. lol. Surface area and slow cooking seem to be the 2 key elements in cooking. Just my 2 cents tho! Love to read of others experience with cooking!


How about some more details about how to do this? And what do you mean by surface area? 

Tx!


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 21, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> How about some more details about how to do this? And what do you mean by surface area?
> 
> Tx!


 
Hi, 

By surface area I mean grind it up and then grind it some more. You want to get as much bud as you can into as little space as possible, so I grind it into a powder and then add it to the amount required for 1 batch of brownies. Then stir and wait. The crockpot I have is real small and doesn't have a high/low setting, so it's just on. I stir it occasionally during the 4-5 hour cooking. I've done it for less time, like 2 hours, then taken the used herb and cooked it again and still extracted more thc. But after 4-5 hours it seems like all the thc is extracted and the oil is DANK. I think everything related to MJ comes down to a lesson in patience. lol. Strain the oil a couple times to remove the cooked mj and then just add that oil to the mix and bake as directed! Hope that helped! PLease let us know when you try it!!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, I'll let you know, for sure! Right now I'm torn between what you are talking about and trying an alcohol tincture . . . spiked with vanilla pods. 

So many choices, so little time and weed . . . .

Love what you wrote about patience. I believe you are right. That is one reason I bought a sewing machine years ago: to deal with my object frustration and to work on my patience levels. Now? I'm just on to new things.

Oh-gotta ask. The crock pot you are using. You said it's very small. Are you perhaps talking about the potpourri crock pots? They look like miniature crock pots, but are mean to be used for potpourri? My crock pot is a big one. You know, the whole family thing . . . stick a whole rack of ribs in it, that kind of thing. Maybe I'll look on ebay for a small one. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Leilani Garden, Have you eaten it before? 

I'm constantly trying to increase my tolerance for frustration. I had the patience of Job when I wasn't in pain 24-7, lol, it's true though. GD sciatica nerve. Anyway, from seed to consumption there is nothing fast about herb x-cept how quick the bud dissapears. Seems that way with everything in life worth obtaining..

I don't know first hand about alcohol extraction, havnt' tried it yet as I've been too busy trying to perfect the cooking thing.....and I think it's paid off. Like I said I can finally make edibles that taste good and get you zoinked. And I mean, off the wall zoinked.

Here's a pic of the little dipper cp. And another of the huge cp that works so much better for pot roast! Keep me updated!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 22, 2008)

That small one is for pot-pourri burning. Is that the one you used for your butter? 

Your large crockpot is the size of my little single serving crock pot LOL

Have any of you guys tried putting some trim into a jar of olive oil and letting it sit to infuse it? People do that all the time, put sage, or thyme, or other stuff in olive oil and it makes it taste like that. 

Imagine some canni-oil stir fry or something


----------



## Kludge (Sep 22, 2008)

I've done that with fresh spices and olive oil like you were saying but you let it sit in there for a really long time, like at least a month but more like 6. I've got a jar of habaneros sitting in oil for over 10 months now, will be ready for Christmas. I make a hell of a habanero ham.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That small one is for pot-pourri burning. Is that the one you used for your butter?
> 
> Your large crockpot is the size of my little single serving crock pot LOL
> 
> ...


 
lol. that's wicked funny. yes that's the one I use. It's perfect. 

I use canna-oil in everything. We stir fry all the time!! Last weekend I fried fresh garlic in a wok with hot cannaoil with onions and peppers. I let that cook for about 5 minutes, added some soy sauce and then placed 4 portabello mushrooms halves on top and cooked each side til they were saturated with the oil and tender to eat. Put that over a plate of sticky white rice with some french bread and red wine.

The taste was to die for, and my wife and I were zoinked all night long...so much fun. I took some french bread and soaked up the remaining oil that was in the pan with a peice of that. Nibbled on that. lol.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

My grinder and crock pot


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

and strainer


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 22, 2008)

I have always just chopped up my bud real fine and put right in to brownie mix.
They come out really good.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 22, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I have always just chopped up my bud real fine and put right in to brownie mix.
> They come out really good.


 
Yea I've tried doing that too.. i've had some success with it, but nothing like extraction my friend!! You can get high eating it chopped up in different receipes but you can get blasted proper from the same amount if you extract the thc into something fatty, like oil. Just letting you know man, we all have our own relationship with MJ.lol. 


For example, smoke 2 grams of low grade cheap mids and get a little stoned each time. But eat the same herb after its been extracted and you can bike 30 miles in NewEngland on a 90 degree day and still be stoned for the next 10 hours when you arrive! lol  I swear it's true. 2 grams of accurately prepared dirt weed is a weekend of fun....well, maybe just saturday and into sat night... lol but still!!


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 23, 2008)

I will have to try it.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 23, 2008)

Kool. works best with an oz, but a half is good too.

the more the better!!!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 24, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> Hey Leilani Garden, Have you eaten it before?
> 
> I'm constantly trying to increase my tolerance for frustration. I had the patience of Job when I wasn't in pain 24-7, lol, it's true though. GD sciatica nerve. Anyway, from seed to consumption there is nothing fast about herb x-cept how quick the bud dissapears. Seems that way with everything in life worth obtaining..
> 
> ...


For your sciatica? Tiger Balm with the cloves and wintergreen works well for a friend of mine. She is Internet illiterate, so I just recently looked up all that is good for that, but it's in a notepad in my car. My pm box is full here and I'm too lazy and tired to go clear it out, but I'll get back to you about that sciatica. I get it too, but mine is so mild that, knock on wood, all I get is that weird hot/cold/sensitive feeling to my leg. I sympathize for sure. So when your magic butter is all gone? I'll have some suggestions that worked well for my Internet illiterate friend. 

The olive oil idea! Another good one. I don't know about cooking it, though. It has such a low heat point (cannot recall the word at the moment--but you know, how peanut oil has a high one, so that you can deep fry and not consume the crappy trans fats??). Infusing? Sounds like it could work. And maybe make, oh I don't know, salad dressing out of it? Bread dips, sprinkled with herbs like crushed red peppers, oregano, thyme? What are you thinking, Miss Moffit (sorry, cannot recall how to spell your name(). 

Let's investigate this more. I'm a kitchen person so I'm always interested in more alchemy ideas. Maybe in a past life, I was an apothecary. 

Love the crock pots. Oh, it is coming up, that time of year, isn't it? Summer is gone? Who did that?? But I'm really looking forward to some good, slow cooked food . . . of all sorts.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 24, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> Yea I've tried doing that too.. i've had some success with it, but nothing like extraction my friend!! You can get high eating it chopped up in different receipes but you can get blasted proper from the same amount if you extract the thc into something fatty, like oil. Just letting you know man, we all have our own relationship with MJ.lol.
> 
> 
> For example, smoke 2 grams of low grade cheap mids and get a little stoned each time. But eat the same herb after its been extracted and you can bike 30 miles in NewEngland on a 90 degree day and still be stoned for the next 10 hours when you arrive! lol  I swear it's true. 2 grams of accurately prepared dirt weed is a weekend of fun....well, maybe just saturday and into sat night... lol but still!!


Good god in the morning! When can we get together and cook up a storm?? That must have been one memorable meal. Do you use epicurious.com for ideas? I love, love, love that site. 

What you are saying about the all day highs? That's how it used to be back in the "olden" days when I was in high school. Smoke in the morning (before school . . . oh, I feel bad that I did that to my parents), and I'd still be wasted when I got home. I'd put on headphones (for the EIGHT TRACK player, for real) and listen to Physical Graffiti for some truly orgasmic head rushes. 

But! The cooking stuff sounds like it could bring back the golden days for me.

Thanks! And I WILL get back to you about the remedies for sciatica. I also recall that acupuncture is on the list. I've done that a few times. It did nothing, not one thing, for cigarette smoking (but we did laugh our heads off). For insomnia? Fantastic, except I feel asleep at work. For bad backs? I've not had to try that yet, but I've heard great things about it. So do look into that. And bring your camera, because it's hilarious to see you look like with all those needles sticking out of your scalp, your forehead, your ears, etc.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 24, 2008)

lmao. your too funny...no 8track player while i was in high school, but i loved my sony walkman!! Damn tom sawyer sounded sooo good on that pos. i rocked a leather jacket with a sleevless denim coat over it!! Of course the denim was bleached and had Zep pathes all over it. ahh the good old days.......

I'll check out that site. I just do a lot of trial and error. I'm a freak. lol. and I'm open to anything in re: to my back pain. But be warned,lol, I think I've tried it all. Nuthing has been more helpful than MJ in actually relieving the shooting nerve pain while still allowing me a high level of functioning.

mother natures cure all, medicine for basically everything... rep up to you mother nature.lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

Just call me Miss hester, that's good enough. I was liking the olive oil idea because I have a medium allergy to peanuts. They won't kill me, but there's no sense in aggravating the allergy. I find it better to just avoid them completely. 

My friend sticks herbs in bottles of olive oil and lets it sit and uses them later for cooking. I've never done that but would like to try. I have a lot of herbs growing outside. I want to start using them in the kitchen. I think you have to let the stuff sit in there for months though, not sure how long. 





Leilani Garden said:


> The olive oil idea! Another good one. I don't know about cooking it, though. It has such a low heat point (cannot recall the word at the moment--but you know, how peanut oil has a high one, so that you can deep fry and not consume the crappy trans fats??). Infusing? Sounds like it could work. And maybe make, oh I don't know, salad dressing out of it? Bread dips, sprinkled with herbs like crushed red peppers, oregano, thyme? What are you thinking, Miss Moffit (sorry, cannot recall how to spell your name().


 
8-track tapes, OMG blast from the past. We have a stereo in our garage with a turntable and 8-track player in it. The turntable needs a needle but it all works. I only have 1 8 track tape around these days and it only plays like track 2 or something. Remember how they'd CLICK CLICK and then go on.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 25, 2008)

Eight-tracks? I remember hearing Simon & Garfunkel on that thing, over and over again. Oh, and Rod Stewart's Maggie May. And heck yes, Don McLean's American Pie. And yes, Physical Graffiti. Whoa, that's still on my top ten favorite lists. Now? I just click, click, click on the computer or the iPod and have at it. 

And I thought I was SO cool when I was one of the first of my friends to have a cassette player in my car, with albums recorded from MASTER cuts of albums with diamond needles.

My ex has a turn table in mint condition. AND he's got The Wall on vinyl. I have only been able to talk him into putting it on about two or three times. I know that you can get software off of ebay to record the vinyl stuff into digital. I dunno. I could do it, but? I think I might be better off waiting for someone foolish to part with The Wall on the cheap. I have gotten some great deals on cd's on ebay. But I WANT the vinyl version of The Wall. Just because. Just to say: "Hey, this is the VINYL version. Aren't you impressed???" 

Peanut allergies? Stay the hell away from nuts, then. (Which means you have to leave this board, or at least stay away from me ; ) 

You know, regarding infusing oils with herbs, I recall that there was some scare a few years ago about this, that they can rot or get moldy or something like that. I've never done it. I'm lazy and have great food markets near me, so I guess that might be part of the reason. But I DO think it sounds like a great kitchen experiment. So do get back to us and let us know how it goes. But be careful. Google that scare thing, so that you don't get poisoned. Imagine how THAT would play out on the eleven o'clock news: "Woman dies after ingesting olive oil poisoned by MARIJUANA! Just say no!" Very bad PR. Not that I don't care if you are okay, you know??? 

Epicurious is THE cooking site. If you do check it out, make sure to check out the Search Spy, or something like that. It lets you see what people are looking for by the minute. I actually found this great recipe for pork tenderloin done with an orange marmalade and chipotle pepper sauce. And it's damn good, if I do say so myself.

And there's a recipe for lobster rolls there too. It would make GREAT and entertaining reading for when you're ingesting you fatty lipids MJ. See, on epicurious, they always have reviews by users. On THIS one, there is an "argument" about how cruel it is to kill the lobsters by boiling them. So a few helpful people offer suggestions for using an ice pick to kill them instantly with no pain. THEN the fun begins. People (who just might have been nicely buzzed) started all this stuff about lobster races, and stuff; then the PETA people got involved and it just . . . . oh, go look it up. It's hilarious. So is the "recipe" for salted water for boiling. It's still going strong. Oh! And foie gras? Wow, do they ever fight it out on that one. Forgive me, father, for I have sinned: I love Beef Wellington with foie gras. I just can't justify all that cash for the liver. I only do it every great now and then.

And that brings me to this. Back to Rollwith it, our head cook on this thread (sorry, cannot recall how to spell your name, either). DUXELLES. You mentioned cooking with portabellas, right? Duxelles might make your stuff a lot of fun too. I use this sometimes instead of fois gras for Beef Wellington. If you go to epicurious and put that in the search engine, you should come up with some good recipes for those. Basically duxelles are mushrooms (I use baby bellas) cut up very finely, doused with a bit of garlic and olive oil and butter, then cooked down until they're just about a paste. Then? You SLATHER them all over the roast and then wrap it in pastry. But you can use duxelles for other things too, including just topping a good baguette or foccacia with it. (I can NEVER spell that word right--it's the Italian bread that's sort of flat, loaded on top with herbs, sun-dried tomatoes, etc). Duxelles are heavenly.

I WILL get back to you about the sciatica. I know it sucks, but there are some good herbs out there that you can use for it. I know my friend was very grateful for the list I gave her, which allowed her to get off the percacet (how do you spell that one?). She was moving at the time and had NO time to give in to sciatica. 

Happy cooking, all. Keep going with the good ideas. 

And watch out for the peanuts! That would be just awful if you had a bad reaction. Imagine trying to explain that one to the paramedics. Eh? They're usually pretty cool folks anyway. But still .. . watch out!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 25, 2008)

The Wall on vinyl? Got it.  

It's been to hell and back. Looks like some kind of water line on the cover, but it's been around since the 80's. 

The album jackets have the words to the songs on them. Remember when that was the shit? Getting the words to the song along with the album.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup, that's the one. Yes, a round of applause for you! Do you have a turn table? 

The copy I was talking about is in mint condition, just perfect, which is why he would not allow me to [ab]use it by playing it whenever I wanted to. (He did sort of have a point; I was always the worst offender when it came to not putting cd's back in their jewel cases.) 

Yes! The liner notes, album artwork, etc. I love it. I always have. But not all artitsts included their lyrics. Led Zeppelin never did. I had one heck of a time figuring the lyrics to Kashmir and a few others. 

Now, I can just look up lyrics as fast as I can type.

Where the hell did we leave off with the cooking? 

I think I might be on the wrong thread. I did the double boiler method today. Very nice, but like the tea, just not strong enough. Then again, it's only been about a half hour. I'd come back then, but I don't know what I'll be doing. I hope I'll be sleeping. OR maybe I just did not put enough in. 

So jealous that you have The Wall. I do need to know if you have a turntable, and if so, the software to convert your vinyl into digital. If so, I will trade you a copy of Bowie's LOW (from the Berlin series), as well as Buckingham Nicks :wink

Where were we?


----------



## potroast (Sep 26, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> And another of the huge cp that works so much better for pot roast! !



Yeah, I use a large crock pot.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a turntable but it doesn't have a needle anymore for some reason. 

I have a huge stack of vinyl, but I don't listen to them anymore. I was all for the invention of the CD, less scratchy sounding. I remember having to pull dust clumps off the needle of my record player back in the day.

I'm kind of saving them up, maybe when I die in 50 years, I'll have grandchildrn that can sell them and make some cash.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 26, 2008)

In 1990 I read an article interveiwing neil young. He was not a fan of new technology and strongly opposed compact discs. He resisted the movement, so I did too.lol. But I did buy a sony mini-disc player cause I tought it was a superior format, because nobody had one, and cause I tought I was ahead of my time.lmao. Anyone ever have a minidisc player? I wish I still did. They're recordable,small, but most of all they don't get scratched cause they are housed in a tiny protective case thats not removable.

I can't believe I once had so much spendable income.lol.Things change, now all my spendable income goes to my kids and the technologies they desire. Isn't there a soapbox emoticon? 

Now all my records,tapes, and mini-discs are gone. Our cd collection that was once prized and handled so gently is now in a dozen places and most of the cd's and cases are mixed up. 

I think it was Leilani that was writing bout her ipod. Music is so different now, the format has almost been completely eliminated. We just download the music we want and change it when we want something different. Many of us don't even have music collections anymore, well, _tangible_ collections. What we have exists only in mp3 format on our computer or phone etc. It blows me away. 

I don't know where we were in re: to cooking.....I'm sure we'll get back to it. I can't cook now cause I'm so low on the magic herb

You guys are fun


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 26, 2008)

potroast said:


> Yeah, I use a large crock pot.


 
lmao. that's a riot


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

I still have all my vinyl records, all my cassette tapes and all my CD's. I don't know where my 8 tracks got off to, I never had that many of those anyway. 

I remember when CD's came out they were said to be "scratch proof and indestructable" LOL the things they say when marketing something new.


I was really glad when they invented the DVD, those take up way less space then VCR tapes.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I still have all my vinyl records, all my cassette tapes and all my CD's. I don't know where my 8 tracks got off to, I never had that many of those anyway.
> 
> I remember when CD's came out they were said to be "scratch proof and indestructable" LOL the things they say when marketing something new.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now "they" have got everyone going on the blue ray disks. I just got the dvd recorder going! And I've had it for almost three years! Now I'm supposed to trash all that go blue ray? Oh, no, that is not happening.

Re the downloading of music, iPods, mp3's, and not having tangible music collections? I have a lot of music on my computer, about 4 gigs, if I recall correctly. Wait! Hang on. I can just click and get that info! BRB.

I have 4.9 days of music, 212 albums (but some are just one or two songs that, yes, I did download), and almost 7 gigs of music on the computer. 

BUT! Most of this is from my own cd collection. And unlike Ms. Hester, I'm very bad about putting those things back in the right case, so I am far from done loading all my music onto this thing. One thing that does sort of stick in the back of my mind, one of those running-in-the-background thoughts; you know that kind I'm talking about? What if the computer crashes??!! 

Back when I had a PC, that was a reality. The friggings things were constantly crashing. So I switched to a Mac. Granted, something CAN go wrong and I could lose all of my loaded music (and pictures and all the other stuff on my really messy desktop and in all those files and things that I am no good at organizing. Or maybe I"m just lazy. Probably both.) Anyway, for the Mac? I highly, highly recommend everyone make the switch. While it's true that PCs and Macs are basically made with the same components, the OS works so much better on a Mac. AND!! Hardly any viruses have ever been written for Macs. You can surf all over the web and not be too terribly concerned about web pages missing certificates and having to make that executive decision: to view this page or not? Hmmm. I really wanted to check out the . . .whatever. YOU fill in the blank for your own vices!

Back later to discuss the crock pots and stuff.

And Pot Roast? You don't use a terra cotta pot for your pot roast? Oh, I know the crocks are good, but terra cotta is fantabulous for pot roast!

Yes, this is a fun thread. Too bad for everyone else they're missing it, right???


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I still have all my vinyl records, all my cassette tapes and all my CD's. I don't know where my 8 tracks got off to, I never had that many of those anyway.
> 
> I remember when CD's came out they were said to be "scratch proof and indestructable" LOL the things they say when marketing something new.
> 
> ...


 
I had forgotten about how they marketed cd's, your so right tho. indestructiable and will last for eternity and never sratch. Such crap. You know it's too bad _they _(those bastards) didn't market the mini-disc player the same way....becuase it actually was all those things..

miss how many cassettes you have?? that's gotta be a collection kept only for nostalgia, cause there's no other reason to keep them! ugg they sucked. 

leilani do tell about terra cotta! I'm no cook, I just know bout thc extraction and consumption  ...well, that and crock pot stuff cause it's soo easy and comes out so good. also cause my wife works during the day so i'm home with the boys and gotta get dinner ready for everyone.lol i have to do all the "girl" stuff, probably why I'm on here talking about cooking.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, Roll With It, you want to know about the terra cotta pots for pot roast? Well, you've been very generous with the cooking tips (and you've made me very jealous . . . I love cooking!), so I"ll give up the info. 

I broke mine. Or maybe I gave it away during a move. I'm not sure. So I googled images, and I found one that looks exactly like the one I had: 

Google Image Result for http://media-files.gather.com/images/d466/d671/d744/d224/d96/f3/full.jpg


WOW! Look how that link came out! 

I got mine for a song at an outlet mall. I don't think I even paid $10 for it. I also got pot scrapers on that shopping trip. Those things are great. Better than brillo pads, which gross me out badly. ANyway, you do not have to pay a lot for one of these pots. And I bet you can get one very cheaply on eBay. 

Anyway, what you do with them is soak them for a while so that they're completely wet. I think I would stick mine in the sink for an hour or so before I needed it. This is the key. Of course, you have to make sure your kitchen sink is sanitary and very well rinsed. 

Then you just toss food into it, whatever you want to do. I did pot roasts in them and I've never had better pot roast. However you'd do your regular pot roast is what you'd use for the terra cotta pot. I know I added beef broth to mine, a bunch of vegetables, red potatoes, celery, all kinds of stuff. OH, and shallots. I do a lot with shallots. THen you just roast it like you would in a regular, run of the mill roasting pan. But this is much better because it's being cooked in that super moist medium. Good stuff. 

I also did Cornish hens in that thing too. They were sooooo good. When you're using the terra cotta, with all that water inside the actual cooking pot, everything comes out so moist. 

With the Cornish hens, I just made my regular stuffing (a lot of apples, pears, raisins, celery, broken up bread, etc) and put two hens inside the cooker. Then I just roasted it with the top on the pot for about an hour. It's easy. But people do think you've been slaving at it all day, and I love those kinds of dishes. You can also do the stuffing with whatever you like to do: the sausage stuff (which I've never understood), the stuff with lots of chardonnay, apricot vinegar, enochi mushrooms, and garlic. OR, tangerines. Just soak them in some wine and stuff the hens with the tangerines. Good stuff!

And like you, I'm kind of a kitchen freak, and I try all kinds of stuff, just dreaming it up. Like, what if I put this in with that and then try cooking it like this . . . granted, I've come up with some stuff that was just not fit for anyone to consume, but I've also created some good stuff. 

Like The Ideal Veal Meal. You just get some of that cheap veal stew meat, some canned or freshly diced tomatoes, toss in some Italian seasonings, some beef broth (I like Better Than Bouillon), and let it cook away in the crock pot. But you can also do it in the terra cotta pot. Add some wine to it, some garlic, shallots, mushrooms, then just let it cook until that cheap stew meat is falling apart, or however you like it. Then just shred a bunch of mozarella on top, stick it under the broiler and serve it over pasta. I like penne. I almost always use the whole grain type. The other kind is actually just like Wonder Bread, not very good for you. And the whole grain pasta just tastes better and is much easier to cook al dente.

Here's the pork tenderloin with orange marmalade and chipotle sauce that I found while using what Epicurious used to call the Search Spy. Now, I see it's just called something boring, but it's on the right side of the window on the home page. 

Pork Tenderloin with Chipotle-Marmalade Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com

This is one great dish and very easy to make. You do need a meat thermometer, though, if you don't like it well done. I am guessing you have one, though. 

If you read through the reviews, you'll get all kinds of advice and criticisms from others who have made the dish. (But fights do break out when people get crazy on the reviews or, worse, have not even made something and yet rate it poorly). For this recipe, someone way back on the thread recommended making a rub out of garlic powder, and some other stuff. So I do it like that: a rub with garlic powder, cumin, thyme, and some other things if they happen to sound good at the time. Then you just roast it. BUT you can do that one in a crock pot too. And if you can do it in a crock pot, you can do it in the terra cotta pot too. 

I serve that one with brown basmati rice and some sauteed green beans and red peppers with garlic. It's so easy, and everyone loves it. 

The sauce is really easy too. Just dump some chicken and beef broth into a sauce pan, and then let it reduce. Then add some orange juice and orange marmalade, (I also add orange zest), some honey, red pepper flakes and one or two chipotle peppers finely chopped. Those things can be very, very hot, so I always start with just one and then check it. I like it very spicy, but I usually lose out to others who don't want it so hot. 

That's a good, easy meal. Obviously, you can't do the rice or the sauce in the crock pot, but you can do the meat in there if you don't mind it well done. Or since you are the Crock Pot Meister, maybe you can do it so that it comes out at 155 degrees? 

Now back to the other important topic on this thread. Music. I think I know what those little disks are that you are talking about. I'm pretty sure I got a sample one inside a Rolling Stone mag about ten years ago? Maybe twelve years ago? It's been a while, for sure. I know nothing about them. They just did not make it on the market. 

I thought I was pretty cool with my three-disk cd player too. Now, it's broken, but there's more to that story, and I don't want to go into it. It's sad. 

I still have cassettes too. In fact, I was just looking at one that turned up in the rubble on my desk last week: Bob Dylan's No Mercy. Anyone heard that one? There's one song on there that I just love: Everything's Broken. That song is so perfect for some days. It's very upbeat and just speaks to me! Every damn thing I pick up is broken or not charged. 

The rest of the cassettes? They're around somewhere, stuffed in some box somewhere. They'll probably turn up in 2034. And my kids won't be able to do much with them, since most of mine were recorded off of disks. 

Most of my vinyl was lost or stolen long ago. My cd's are all over the place. And I'm tired of replacing those things. I have a few that I've bought several times. As for the marketing being that they don't scratch? Yeah, sure. I have some that are so badly scratched, they're useless. That's when I WILL download a song from iTunes: When I've got the whole album, but a couple of tracks are scratched. That way I still have the album and the liner notes, etc, and I get the whole album back. 

The other thing about disks is how much space they take up. Especially when you step on them? And they crack??? I'm too embarrassed to say how many I've ruined like that. 

New music find for tonight. This one was put on my computer last week, but since iTunes had that last update, I am having a hard time figuring out how to get everything ripped to get on there with the name of the artist, the artwork cover, etc. Anyway, check out James Blunt. Two songs I got from a friend are 1974 and Give Me Some Love. This is some good stuff, and I cannot wait to hear the rest of this album. Very good stuff. 

I ate at Chick Fil A today. No time for anything else. 

Edited to add: How come crock pots and cooking are girl stuff? A man who can cook is one worth keeping! And as some sexist jerks like to say, "Well, all the best chefs are men." Really? Cooking is so much fun. My dad taught me all the basics. I can still hear his voice in my head about roasting beef: 325 degrees, 22 minutes per pound. It's never failed me. Ever. And he was not a girly guy, I assure you!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 27, 2008)

Easy crock pot swiss steak

Take a round steak and cut in managable sized pieces. 

Flour and brown on both sides (just brown, not fully cooked) 

Put a can of campbells tomato soup in crock pot, (just the soup don't add any water or anything) 

put browned meat on top of the soup 

Dump another can of soup on top. 

Salt and pepper if you wish.

Cook on low all day, meat juices and soup blend to make the best gravy. 


This recipe can be altered by changing the soup to brown gravy for a salisbury steak. 

Crockpots were a wonderful invention.

PS my husband cooks too and is really great at it.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow that was a lot of reading.lol you girls are my new friendsi'm going have to print those reciepes 2morow. thanks so much. can't wait to try the terracotta when it gets colder.

I dig James blunt. he's got a cool vibe about him and writes great pop tunes. plus i can play his songs! that's fun. wifey got me kings of leon tickets for my birthday. an aquired taste, but i assure you, it's about as good as music gets. the bests always are. right now my playlist in my mp3player reads like this 

phish
the fratellis 
vampire weekend 
billy cobham
kings of leon 
george harrison
victor wooten
moe. 
dave matthews 
oar

I'm listening to burning spear now. live from paris Zenith 1988. ohh man it's soo good. if you like reggae and somehow you've missed the burning spear, it's time to download it. 
I love new music recomendations so keep em coming. and yea lelani i have no mercy. haevn't listened to it in a while tho....everythings broken is a great song. I could relate too. lol, i'm always replying around here," because it broken, like everything else in this house and my life." that's y when im going with a mac next comp purchase. like you said it's worth it and I've heard that from lots of other converts. 

peace


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 28, 2008)

An alternative for those without a slow cooker and/or crock pot would be to use any old pot and just throw it in the oven at around 275-300F. Just be sure to pull it out and stir every half hour or so.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 29, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> Wow that was a lot of reading.lol you girls are my new friendsi'm going have to print those reciepes 2morow. thanks so much. can't wait to try the terracotta when it gets colder.
> 
> I dig James blunt. he's got a cool vibe about him and writes great pop tunes. plus i can play his songs! that's fun. wifey got me kings of leon tickets for my birthday. an aquired taste, but i assure you, it's about as good as music gets. the bests always are. right now my playlist in my mp3player reads like this
> 
> ...


OOooh Burning Spear. He is GOOD. Ever heard the Deadicated album, covers of The Dead, done to raise money for the rain forest in South America? Burning Spear does one song . . . Estimated Prophet. It is OUT OF THIS WORLD (so is that entire album). Burning Spear is a very serious person, too. Then again, many of the true Rastafarians are. 

Hey, I just got my Kaya album back. It's been missing for years. Very good stuff!

I have too many play lists to list. Sorry! And it's been an EVERYTHING IS BROKEN kind of day. Actually, it's been that kind of month. Whew.

And hey? Danky guy? I"m sorry, I cannot see your name at the moment. That's good advice for those who do not have a crock pot. Not exactly the same thing, because of the way crocks heat from the "walls," but hey, it will work.

Have you ever tried the terra cotta cookers? Wow,, wow, wow. You really should.

Miss Hester? No music recommendations from you? Where are you? We had a good little party going here; you can't bow out on us like that. Martha Stewart would say: It's NOT a good thing . . . to disappear like you have!

Fun music I"ve been listening to lately--was visiting with a friend last night, and had the iPod with me. He picked out Bowie. It's been a few months since I was listening to Bowie. Oh, I love Bowie. DIAMOND DOGS? Golden Years? Young Americans . . . you ain't a pimp; you ain't a hustler; blacks got respect and whites got Soul Train . . . ha ha ha. Bowie is very cool. 

And reggae. Gosh, great stuff. Marley never wrote even one bad song, did he? Not even one. 

Any Yellow Man fans out there? 

Any Roxy Music fans? Love Is The Drug? Ooooh, cool stuff. 

Now, back to the cooking. 

What's cooking folks? I've got insomnia and I'm pretty pissed off about this. I even got a script for Ambien; the stuff just scares me, from the horror stories I've heard about it. 

Come on! Where is everyone? We are COOKING here and dancing and having the best thread party on this site. Get busy. 

Oh, hey Danky Guy? I think it was you who was helping me with the tinctures? Was it you? (I've gotten so confused on these cooking threads.) Anyway, I did use the bourbon and the vanilla beans I told you about. And just tossed in stuff here and there. Should be ready this weekend. Really, really looking forward to that. Fun, fun, fun.

Duran Duran? Anyone else like them? 

Bruce Springsteen Nebraska. For some reason, I'm just not a big Springsteen fan. Yeah, I like his music, it's just never blown me away, you know? I'm On Fire is, as everyone else knows, out of this world, yeah. Born To Run? Sure, nice stuff. 

Well, I investigated Nebraska after spending one of those endless nights in iTunes. I bought the cd, though. And I did not like it at first. Then I gave it another shot a couple of months ago, and let me tell you, this is some very deep stuff, and very different from Springsteen. GOOD ALBUM. 

The State Trooper song, though? I would not recommend listening to that while imbibing, ya know???? 

Okay, back to Roll With It, Danky Guy, and Miss Hester. And drag some friends in here. This is a nice little party.

Nighty night all. 

EVERYTHING IS BROKEN!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 30, 2008)

Diggity Dank, that's who I was directing some of my comments too. I'm sorry for not remembering your name! I'm a-hangin' my head in shame. Tsk, tsk. ; )


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 30, 2008)

What's up everyone..

I'm eating brownies I made with trimmings today....it's starting to creep. I'll keep ya posted. They were ready to eat at 420. funny cause that number seems to follow me everywhere.lol 

so much to write about here... don't know what to 

hey lellani that post is a hell of a lot of entertainment! brownies are workn good, talk lata gotta go.lol


----------



## Bongulator (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's how I make canna-oil.

First off, I don't like making a little oil, because it's more time efficient to make a 48 oz bottle once, than 4 ounces 11 or 12 times.

So, get 2.5 to 3 ounces of the most kickass buds you can get hold of. You can also use trim leaves in quantity, budlets, fan leaves, or a mixture. The weaker your starting product, the more you should use.

Cut up the stuff, or grind it up, and toss it in the crockpot. Pour a whole bottle of canola or olive oil (those are healthiest) into the crockpot, saturating your bud matter. Put the crockpot on WARM. Not low, not high, only warm. Any higher and you'll burn up the good ingredients. You don't want to do that. I did it once. Ugh.

Let it cook for 7-10 hours, stirring it vigorously every 30 minutes or an hour. Stir hard, be as violent as you can without getting oil all over the place. You wanna knock all the trichomes loose if you can. Turn it off when done and wait an hour for it to cool enough to work with.

Now, here's the best way to strain that much oil, that I've found. Get a plastic kitty litter box, the cheap kind from Walmart. Put a cheap $2 white t-shirt over it, so that the litter box is basically inside the shirt. Pour the oil and all the plant matter on top of the t-shirt. Then undress the litter box, pulling the shirt off of it, while keeping all the oily plant matter contained inside the shirt. Now squeeze the crap out of it, leaving just pure oil in the litter box.

Finally, use a funnel and pour the oil back into its original bottle. If you used a lot of leaf, the oil will be greenish. If you used pure buds, it'll be more of an amber color. You should get enough oil to make 11 pans of brownies, each pan using 1/2 cup of oil. Attached is a picture of one of my bottles of pure bud oil (about 3 or 4 ounces of White Rhino to make that one).


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Bongulator, that's about $100 or so per batch, right? Well, if had that much and some to spare, I might try that. As it is, I've just now found the half ounce I lost in my kitchen (it was not in the kitchen), so there's no way I can do that. If I ever hit the jack pot, though, I would try that. 

Brownies, though? Hmmm. How about muffins? 

Was it on this thread that someone mentioned making ice cream? Now that would too much fun--root beer floats with some great root beer, like Virgil's, and some good homemade ice cream. I could see doing that for dinner one night, ha ha. "I'll just skip the entree and go right for the dessert."

So am I right? That is about what it would cost to make a batch of brownies using your recipe?


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 1, 2008)

Yah I love the crock pot for making butter! I fill it with water, add trim, add butter and set it so it is at a low simmer and just let it go for hours. Makes the whole place smell like fresh cut lawn. Then I strain out the trim pour the remaining liquid into a pyrex baking dish and refrigerate it. The butter collects at the top and hardens then I just poke a small hole and drain of the excess water. I collect the butter put it in a pan and heat it on low for a bit to evaporate a little more water take it off and pour it into ice cube trays. Then it goes in the refrigerator and later the freezer. Makes nice green VERY potent butter.


----------



## potroast (Oct 1, 2008)

I always thought that the reason for using the crock pot was so we didn't have to mix water with the butter when simmering. The water was used when heating on the stove so as not to burn the butter. The slow cooker allows me to use only butter, and omit the separation step.

For making oil, the best is coconut oil. 

And for dosing, I have settled on these amounts for each end-product cup of butter or oil, 1 ounce of bud or 3 ounces of leaf. So that 5-6 cup bottle of oil would require 6 ounces of bud or 18 ounces of leaf.

HTH


----------



## Bongulator (Oct 1, 2008)

$100 per batch? Yeah, I guess it would be about that, if you bought it. It's actually not a bad deal when you do the math. Out of each batch of brownies, I get eight doses (16 brownies per pan, and I usually eat two per dose). Each dose stones me out for about 8 hours. So that's 64 stoned hours per batch of brownies, and there's about a quarter ounce in each batch. So that's around 9 stoned hours per gram -- which is more hours of being stoned than I'd get by smoking it.

But yeah, it helps if you produce your own material. 

Holy crap, potroast, that's some potent oil you make! I can see the point though -- I'd get 16 doses per pan of brownies that way, since I would only need to eat one brownie instead of two. But I actually kinda like eating two brownies anyway, so I'm happy with my half-strength oil. Plus, my significant other doesn't like it quite as strong as I do. She gets four brownies out of each pan, which lasts her 4 days. I get 12 brownies out of each pan, which lasts me 6 days. Heh.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 1, 2008)

i made wild berry muffins a couple months ago that came out like shit. tasted like plant material.

i'm happy using a half in enuff oil for 1 batch of brownies. i agree that if I ever hit it big I'll cook with larger amounts but it's real expensive as it is only using half an oz. 

or if this growing thing ever becomes clear to me..... thus far it's nothing but


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 1, 2008)

potroast said:


> I always thought that the reason for using the crock pot was so we didn't have to mix water with the butter when simmering. The water was used when heating on the stove so as not to burn the butter. The slow cooker allows me to use only butter, and omit the separation step.
> 
> For making oil, the best is coconut oil.
> 
> ...


I use the water with the slow cooker so I can leave it for the day and not watch it constantly. It also allows me to up the ratio of trim to butter a bit.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 4, 2008)

That makes sense, about letting it cook all day.

I forgot that I had made some heavy cream mixture from reading this thread, and I found it in my fridge last night. Very, very good with some Yogi tea and a bit of bourbon spiked with some nice stuff. Better than any old nightcap.

Where is everyone? No music tonight? Am I on the right thread? I keep getting these cooking threads all mixed up.

Pot Roast? No comment on the terra cotta cookers? You need to try this, if you really are into pot roast--the kind made with beef or bison, that is 

Oh, and the coconut oil is a great idea! Oh, mix it with a bit of that Capt Morgan suntan lotion, low alcohol rum, and that could be a nice little snort, eh?


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok I put 3/4 of oz in cheese bottoms buds into crockpot @ 1;00 pm came home from work and unpluged the crockpot which was on the lowest setting. It was in veg oil. All the bud was brown and chrunchie. I will never listen to you dildos again . Thanks.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 4, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Ok I put 3/4 of oz in cheese bottoms buds into crockpot @ 1;00 pm came home from work and unpluged the crockpot which was on the lowest setting. It was in veg oil. All the bud was brown and chrunchie. I will never listen to you dildos again . Thanks.


LMAO! Dude I don't see what the problem was did it burn? When you make oil it turns brown . . . .


----------



## phishhead (Oct 4, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Ok I put 3/4 of oz in cheese bottoms buds into crockpot @ 1;00 pm came home from work and unpluged the crockpot which was on the lowest setting. It was in veg oil. All the bud was brown and chrunchie. I will never listen to you dildos again . Thanks.


 
what does that mean, what did you do? didn't you grind it to a dust as was instructed in the begining of the thread? surface area is key to both consistancy and taste, and prevents burnt crunchy weed in your crockpot.

i've dont this a hundred times and it comes out perfect.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you put the oil in the crockpot with the weed? You cant' stick the weed in there all alone. 

I don't understand how anything burnt in a crockpot, are you sure you did it right? 





Budsworth said:


> Ok I put 3/4 of oz in cheese bottoms buds into crockpot @ 1;00 pm came home from work and unpluged the crockpot which was on the lowest setting. It was in veg oil. All the bud was brown and chrunchie. I will never listen to you dildos again . Thanks.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Just buy a brownie mix from the store that uses 1/3 cup of oil.....

2. Take 1/2 oz of weed and grind it up as best as you can (the finer the better).

3. Put a pan on very low-low eat and use the 1/3 cup of vegetable oil with 1/2 oz of weed and simmer for about 30-45 minutes or so.....

4. Use the final product as your oil in the baking directions, but I wouldnt cook above 400 degrees F (some people say a lot less).

I make 9 x 1.55g brownies with this.....we all know thc suspended in fat is able to be converted to a stronger cannabinoid (delta 11) by the liver when ingested.....Follow this recipe and I PROMISE YOU WILL NOT BE LET DOWN!!!


----------



## TK420OD (Oct 6, 2008)

rollwithit said:


> Yea I've tried doing that too.. i've had some success with it, but nothing like extraction my friend!! You can get high eating it chopped up in different receipes but you can get blasted proper from the same amount if you extract the thc into something fatty, like oil. Just letting you know man, we all have our own relationship with MJ.lol.
> 
> 
> For example, smoke 2 grams of low grade cheap mids and get a little stoned each time. But eat the same herb after its been extracted and you can bike 30 miles in NewEngland on a 90 degree day and still be stoned for the next 10 hours when you arrive! lol  I swear it's true. 2 grams of accurately prepared dirt weed is a weekend of fun....well, maybe just saturday and into sat night... lol but still!!


Very well put; Bravo!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 6, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Ok I put 3/4 of oz in cheese bottoms buds into crockpot @ 1;00 pm came home from work and unpluged the crockpot which was on the lowest setting. It was in veg oil. All the bud was brown and chrunchie. I will never listen to you dildos again . Thanks.


I never saw a thing here about cheese. So, why are you calling us dildos? 

Got any good music ideas for us?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 7, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> I never saw a thing here about cheese. So, why are you calling us dildos?
> 
> Got any good music ideas for us?


I think he was referring to the strain.


----------



## potroast (Oct 7, 2008)

If you got some cheese on your dildo, it's no wonder you screwed it up.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL, dildo's are not to be substituted for fondu forks.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 7, 2008)

potroast said:


> If you got some cheese on your dildo, it's no wonder you screwed it up.


LMAO. Oh, that would be one hell of a fuck-up, huh? 

Miss Hester? Fondue forks?  I never thought of that! BRB. I'll let you know how it works out. Could be painful, might be fun. I'll keep you posted!

Bach. Harpsichords. That's what I've got on right now.

And I'm going back to work, as soon as I can stop laughing, that is.


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry about the dildo comment I was drinking that night. I didn't chop the weed real fine I just used siccors and had the crockpot on low. Maybe I left it in there too long.
1:00 to 4:00.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Oct 8, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Sorry about the dildo comment I was drinking that night. I didn't chop the weed real fine I just used siccors and had the crockpot on low. Maybe I left it in there too long.
> 1:00 to 4:00.


Hey, that's okay. As you can see, we had some fun with it. And I was corrected: the strain, the strain! 

Do you have a small food processor? Stick the weed in there to chop it up very fine. Or you can get a coffee bean grinder and use that. A lot of cooks use those for grinding other herbs. If you go that route, however, I wouldn't use it for grinding coffee too. You'd have to wash it out with soap and water every time you wanted to switch from coffee beans to herbs. Better two grinders. 

The dildo comment was funny, really funny.

Been listening to any music we should know about?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 8, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> Hey, that's okay. As you can see, we had some fun with it. And I was corrected: the strain, the strain!
> 
> Do you have a small food processor? Stick the weed in there to chop it up very fine. Or you can get a coffee bean grinder and use that. A lot of cooks use those for grinding other herbs. If you go that route, however, I wouldn't use it for grinding coffee too. You'd have to wash it out with soap and water every time you wanted to switch from coffee beans to herbs. Better two grinders.
> 
> ...


Herbs will leave a bunch of essential oils all over the grinder, even after you wash. You'll end up with slight herb flavors in your coffee. I suggest having a separate one for coffee only and another for _any_ herbs you may need to grind.


----------



## phishhead (Oct 8, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> Herbs will leave a bunch of essential oils all over the grinder, even after you wash. You'll end up with slight herb flavors in your coffee. I suggest having a separate one for coffee only and another for _any_ herbs you may need to grind.


 
agreed. i have a separate electric grinder that i use only for mj. 

been rocking the new kings of leon. its masterful, and surprising. its a treat.


----------



## XXXOSINXXX (Jan 11, 2010)

Digging up a 2 year dead thread. I suppose Budsworth didn't listen to any instructions that were provided. He simply left the crock pot going all day while he was at work (dumb idea incase you burn your place of living down), so he wasn't around to monitor it/stir it/turn it off.

A question I guess: What do you change the ratio to if you're using headies (Sour D, Grand Daddy Purps, etc), rather than schwagg or middies?


----------

